# Just got DP last Thursday



## Vogey (Dec 19, 2010)

So last Thursday I got off school for winter break. I thought I would unwind by lighting up a blunt and it's beginning to feel like it was the biggest mistake of my life, I have thought about it every moment since then. I had used marijuana maybe 6 or 7 times before this, most of those good times but there was one time where a had intense anxiety But i woke up the next day feeling normal and good. I remembered that time and thought it was just a bad trip, That it wasn't the weed it was just me. Well this time smoking, it had the same effect. Except this time it was ten times worse. Extreme anxiety, Thinking I was gonna die, Thinking I was going crazy, I was pacing around the room completely out of body. I Wanted nothing more than for this to end. I finally was able to calm myself down through force of will, I ended up trying to fall asleep to wake up not high anymore I woke up the next morning thinking I was still high. Thinking it had not worn off, This had worried me because it had been many hours and marijuana should not last this long. So i waited.... I waited a whole day more, I spent an entire day sitting in front of the TV (but not really watching the TV) thinking about getting over this. I go to sleep thinking it'll finally be gone in the morning (it is VERY hard to get sleep at this point, mind you). I wake up, Saturday morning STILL feeling like I am not myself. Now I was getting scared. I started searching for what I have and found people who have similar symptoms, this only made me more worried because they say it took months (or years) to get over it. I ended up wasting that day away and going to sleep wanting to wake up normal. It wasn't until today that I actually diagnosed what I have. I have only felt this for only three days now, I remember how things used to feel and I would give anything in the world to feel how I did before last Thursday. But i'm only three days into this and I want to know, Is it too early on to say I have DP? Is there a possibility I might get over this very soon?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

well, it's pretty easy to tell if you have the DP/DR by relating to the majority of the symptoms. if you feel disconnected from yourself or reality. have high anxiety and can't stop thinking about how you feel then it's likely that you have DP/DR. especially considering that it came from weed considering that that is one of the most common triggers of the disorder.

thankfully you have caught it extremely early. a lot of people go months or even years before they figure out what is wrong with them, which makes it much harder to recover from. since you have caught it so early though you can break the cycle that sustains DP/DR easier since it hasn't become and engrained habit for you yet.

the trick to recovery is ignoring the symptoms. acting like they're not there and living like you are completely fine. i would spell the details out about how it works here but instead i will share a couple of links with you to help you understand what's going on and how t beat it. i would take my advice if i were you considering that i have recovered and have helped many other people recover as well. i'm not saying that with an ego or anything, i just make it a point because some of the advice is hard to accept because it sounds to simple to be effective for such a powerful problem. here are the links. http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/6/entry-2-a-quick-run-down/ . http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/ . good luck buddy.


----------



## Vogey (Dec 19, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> well, it's pretty easy to tell if you have the DP/DR by relating to the majority of the symptoms. if you feel disconnected from yourself or reality. have high anxiety and can't stop thinking about how you feel then it's likely that you have DP/DR. especially considering that it came from weed considering that that is one of the most common triggers of the disorder.
> 
> thankfully you have caught it extremely early. a lot of people go months or even years before they figure out what is wrong with them, which makes it much harder to recover from. since you have caught it so early though you can break the cycle that sustains DP/DR easier since it hasn't become and engrained habit for you yet.
> 
> the trick to recovery is ignoring the symptoms. acting like they're not there and living like you are completely fine. i would spell the details out about how it works here but instead i will share a couple of links with you to help you understand what's going on and how t beat it. i would take my advice if i were you considering that i have recovered and have helped many other people recover as well. i'm not saying that with an ego or anything, i just make it a point because some of the advice is hard to accept because it sounds to simple to be effective for such a powerful problem. here are the links. http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/6/entry-2-a-quick-run-down/ . http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/ . good luck buddy.


I read your article, it sounds like this is going to be very hard to get over because i'm so introspective and also kind of a shut in, but if i want to get over it i need to stop thinking about getting over it. I even need to stop acknowledging that there is an 'it' I may not go to this web site anymore so i can get my mind off having this and just roll with it.
I will never take feeling good and feeling like myself for granted. Also what do i do for sleep? i noticed i only get 6 hours of sleep every night when i used to get 8 or 9


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Tommygunz: "a lot of people go months or even years before they figure out what is wrong with them, which makes it much harder to recover from. since you have caught it so early though you can break the cycle that sustains DP/DR easier since it hasn't become and engrained habit for you yet."

Not sure that I quiiite agree with this but Tommygunz youre research has been invaluble to us and i know you know what your talking about so I dont mean it as a whole, but for my situation I dont agree.

I dont belive its 'in your mind' or 'habit'. I reckon a chemical change takes place for many different reasons and when it is the bodies time to break them down and return to normal it will. For many it takes time.

You cannot blame yourself. I got DP, we think, because of a stressful two year relationship. I beat myself up beacuse i blamed myself for letting it happen. But now ive learned to let go. Beating myself up didnt help.

It seems frightening to feel so 'different' i know. I was terrified because i had no idea what had 'hit' me. I felt as though I was suffering a major hormonal disruption that was 'masking' my cognitive function. After all my research, I belive this to be the case. So it can reverse.

Theres nothing wrong with your brain, the gray matter, so dont worry yourself. My mri came back normal as did my other 2 body scans and 15 blood tests.

Its daunting but remember you have every chance of recovery, these major things happen and as you start to get better you will see the good in it. Its taught you a lesson hasnt it? It sure taught me! No hard drugs will I EVER touch. No more stressing. And, unlike some people, at least Im not stuck with the phsyco for the rest of my life!

When I first reserched my symptoms I found a website on post viral fatigue, the symptoms are very similar and she said she took three years to recover. I cried and said, 'three years! Oh no,l i think this is what I have!' But as the months roll on you will be gratful that this is a condition that you can recover from, be it years.

Buuuut... you may take days. You do not have a 'condition' until it has lasted months,just a bodily reaction to an external stimuli.

I hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## Vogey (Dec 19, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Tommygunz: "a lot of people go months or even years before they figure out what is wrong with them, which makes it much harder to recover from. since you have caught it so early though you can break the cycle that sustains DP/DR easier since it hasn't become and engrained habit for you yet."
> 
> Not sure that I quiiite agree with this but Tommygunz youre research has been invaluble to us and i know you know what your talking about so I dont mean it as a whole, but for my situation I dont agree.
> 
> ...


I need someone to reassure me that this will end. Has anyone ever really FULLY gotten over it? Have you? When I assess myself I feel like I hate who I am right now. I hate how I feel. I've heard of people with DP for YEARS i'm only 3 days in, Please tell me I will get over this, I don't know if I can live my life like this.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi. It's your first time getting this. It's triggered by extreme anxiety brought on by weed or whatever. YOU WILL RECOVER. It doesn't always take that long to get better, sometimes it's a month, sometimes six months or a year. With your symptoms I'd say your prognosis is VERY good for a fast recovery. Trust me , I know a LOT about this. 
Don't hang around forums like this, or identify with every single person you read about. Just watch t.v, socialize, go outside.. Talk to someone on hard days, like on a mental health hotline, talking cures DP. Talk talk talk.

All you need to know is this:

Extreme anxiety triggers a survival response called "play dead" in your brain. This response makes sure you can take a couple of blows or someone taking a bite out of you, without you bleeding to death, or scream with pain. It also makes you analyze whatever bothers you, _and analyze and analyze.._ Your mind tries to find a solution to a perceived threat, and when it decides it can't be the drugs, it must be a brain disease, or the universe malfunctioning, or your up-bringing.. Error, file is not found. Repeat ad infinitum until you understand you need to go outside and stop caring.

It also shuts down subjective emotion, making sure your decisions are based on objective facts. This feels scary, but will pass with all other symptoms. Enjoy being a robot for a while, not many people get to be one you know.

My experience with DP like you have now, (meaning not a result of ongoing stress, inner conflict, hormones, childbirth etc), is that it very often takes something tiny to recover. It either passes with a little time and distraction, or you will be in a situation where you truly relax and feel confident you are safe, and it will go away in minutes. That is why it is SO important that you get out of the house, and do things. Especially things like hanging with your friends.

Remember also to eat everything you want and crave, and try and get up in the morning. Mornings are magic if you have dp.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

BusyBee said:


> Tommygunz: "a lot of people go months or even years before they figure out what is wrong with them, which makes it much harder to recover from. since you have caught it so early though you can break the cycle that sustains DP/DR easier since it hasn't become and engrained habit for you yet."
> 
> Not sure that I quiiite agree with this but Tommygunz youre research has been invaluble to us and i know you know what your talking about so I dont mean it as a whole, but for my situation I dont agree.
> 
> ...


hey busybee, first off, if thats your picture then WOOOOWWWWW! you are gorgeous







. that being said. i totally agree with you. what i meant by my statement is that people who spend more time self analyzing and getting hooked in a negative mind set that usually comes with DP/DR, have more difficulty breaking the thought patterns that help DP/DR to flourish. so catching it early offers an advantage towards recovery.

And vogey, almost everyone that gets DP/DR makes a full recovery eventually. it's different for everyone though. if i remember correctly though most people that get it from weed seem to recover more frequently. the people here who have had it for longer usually have a different trigger than weed. i.e. stress, trauma, history of mental illness.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

The first time I got DP/DR was after a panic attack on weed. It lasted 2 weeks. The reason it only lasted 2 weeks was because I didn't think about it. I was too busy living to dwell on it, I knew it was there but I lost interest in it after a few days.
The 2nd (current) stretch of DP/DR that I'm on was triggered by intense anxiety, stress and a stupidly long lasting migraine (my first ever migraine). This one is into it's 5th month (I think) and has lasted this long because I didn't have any information on what was happening to me in the first month and consequently spend 24/7 worrying and panicking about it. My DP/DR has wildy improved in these last 30 days due to me taking a much more relaxed attitude towards it and living my life despite how I feel. It is now at a 'comfortable' level, I can sit with my family and watch a movie without freaking out and having to leave, I can actually enjoy the movie and forget about DP/DR.


----------



## Vogey (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm feeling better than ever, it comes in bursts and i know i might not feel like this for long, but i think im getting better.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

york said:


> Hi. It's your first time getting this. It's triggered by extreme anxiety brought on by weed or whatever. YOU WILL RECOVER. It doesn't always take that long to get better, sometimes it's a month, sometimes six months or a year. With your symptoms I'd say your prognosis is VERY good for a fast recovery. Trust me , I know a LOT about this.
> Don't hang around forums like this, or identify with every single person you read about. Just watch t.v, socialize, go outside.. Talk to someone on hard days, like on a mental health hotline, talking cures DP. Talk talk talk.
> 
> All you need to know is this:
> ...


If this forum had a "like" button, I'd hit it as many times as possible at this post. Definitely some of the most helpful info I've seen on this forum.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

*cough* it's the green button *cough*


----------



## Vogey (Dec 19, 2010)

Guys for the last 3 days i felt totally 100% normal, I felt SO good thursday until just now, A weird dissociative feeling hit me hard and I had a panic attack, Now I feel like I have Depersonalization again. For a few days I had almost forgot what DP feels like. Now everything feels FAKE again! oh my god it came out of nowhere! is this even possible?


----------

